# 1st Timer DIY Archery Target Stand



## jburlen (Oct 17, 2012)

I made my own target last week out of a feed bag and old clothes and it rocks, so i figured I would try to make a rockin' target to hold her up. I am by NO MEANS savy at carpentry:


----------



## scornedgrappler (Sep 19, 2012)

Looks good to me. Probably would stand up better than anything I could build. With a little work you could turn that into an arrow tuner


----------



## TC-CountryBoy (Aug 30, 2004)

Looks good, should work better than anything you could buy, and as mentioned above, a couple additions and you can have a tuning rack. Now just add a couple eye hooks to hang the bag from and a couple rubber coated tool hooks to hang your gear on and it should be ready to go. 

My wife gets activated we me as I would rather spend time on projects like this than on her honey-do jobs.

Here are couple stands I built a few months ago when I got back into bows. I would much rather build something than buy it.


----------



## jburlen (Oct 17, 2012)

thanks both! 
i have 2 holes paddled out on the top bar, and i am in the process of getting rope to hang my bag with.

@TC-Countryboy - are those hooks just a normal hook you would use to hang your bike/ladders in garages?

if so i have a few around and never thought about using them =)


----------



## TC-CountryBoy (Aug 30, 2004)

Yes they are the rubber coated screw in storage hooks. I use them to hang my bow from the target stand and in the garage.

The one on top in the attached picture is the one I used on the target stand.


----------

